# First set of twins for us!



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2012)

Finally, our last ewe had twins this morning!!!  Now we can all sleep at night and be awake during the day  Of course we are in for some bad weather tonight, damaging winds, tornadoes, hail and heavy rain, so maybe the good sleep waits another night?  

Trying to upload a short video...wish me luck...LOLOL!

Mama and babies doing terrific!!!!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## bigshawn (Jan 22, 2012)

Congrats..................


----------



## BeccaJoVon (Jan 22, 2012)

Congratulations!

I'm in SW AR hoping we don't see too much of the storms.  Sending thoughts of calm weather your way!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2012)

Third attempt to post a photo of the twins still wet....


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jan 22, 2012)

Mazel Tov!! Can't wait to see them!


----------

